# Suche Mitspieler bei Planetside 2, War Thunder, Ghost Recon Online, etc! 16+ only



## TerrorMango (13. September 2013)

Liebe PCGH-Community,

ich spiele seit einiger Zeit o.g. Spiele und da Zocken mit anderen im TS einfach mehr Spaß macht suche ich ein paar Leute, die Lust haben auf:


Planetside 2
War Thunder (nur HB)
Ghost Recon Online
Red Orchestra 2/Rising Storm
und auch Battlefield 4 Beta und Release Version

Wie ihr sehen könnt, sind dies alles mehr oder weniger langsame Spiele, da ich mit dem Run n' Gun Gameplay von CoD und MoH wenig anfangen kann.

Bin selber aus Österreich und 16 Jahre alt. Wer Lust hat oder einfach grade Langeweile kann sich ja hier melden. Mindestalter 16 Jahre.


----------



## SiQ (14. September 2013)

Wir haben einen offiziellen PCGHX-Clan. Da du dich wohl nicht binden möchtest darf ich sagen, dass unser TS3 jedem frei zu Verfügung steht (IP: pcghxclan.de) Komm doch einfach auf ein paar Runden vorbei


----------

